# Ονοματεπώνυμο και τίτλοι



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Σας αρέσει η φράση:
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ένα περιστατικό που αφηγείται ο λογοτέχνης και αργότερα ακαδημαϊκός και Πρόεδρος, το 1974-1975, της Δημοκρατίας Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος ;

Αν έλειπε η αναφορά στις χρονολογίες θα σας ενοχλούσε κάτι;
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ένα περιστατικό που αφηγείται ο λογοτέχνης και αργότερα ακαδημαϊκός και Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος:

Προτιμάτε τη διατύπωση "ο λογοτέχνης Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος, αργότερα ακαδημαϊκός και ΠτΔ το 1974-75"; 

Έχετε άλλη καλύτερη λύση με το ονοματεπώνυμο στο τέλος;


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2014)

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ένα περιστατικό που αφηγείται ο λογοτέχνης [και μετέπειτα] ακαδημαϊκός και Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975), Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2014)

Συν-ενώ στο της SBE (που με πρόλαβε).


----------



## Themis (Sep 29, 2014)

Πλην-ενώ στο της SBE: είτε χρειάζεται ένα κόμμα πριν από το "και" για να νοηθεί ως παρένθεση το "[και μετέπειτα] ακαδημαϊκός και Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975)", είτε δεν πρέπει να μπει κανένα κόμμα. Το κόμμα μετά την ιδιότητα και πριν από το όνομα είναι καθαρός αγγλισμός _- εκτός αν προηγείται του ονόματος το οριστικό άρθρο, _οπότε το όνομα νοείται ως επεξήγηση. Με λίγα λόγια:
είτε _ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975) Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος_
είτε _ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975), ο Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2014)

Με παύλες, κύριε; Δεν γίνεται και με παύλες;

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ένα περιστατικό που αφηγείται ο λογοτέχνης —αργότερα ακαδημαϊκός και Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975)— Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος

(Έδιωξα επίσης το «και» μπροστά από το αργότερα και έβαλα τη χρονολογία μετά το αξίωμα. Μάλλον θα προτιμούσα και το μετέπειτα της ΣΒΕ.)


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2014)

Κι εγώ με του Δόκτορα. Αλλά δεν μου αρέσουν και ποτέ δεν μου άρεσαν τα κεφαλαία στο «πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας».


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Μερσί για τις ιδέες, ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα σκεφτεί τη λύση της παρένθεσης!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2014)

Themis said:


> Το κόμμα μετά την ιδιότητα και πριν από το όνομα είναι καθαρός αγγλισμός _- εκτός αν προηγείται του ονόματος το οριστικό άρθρο, _οπότε το όνομα νοείται ως επεξήγηση. Με λίγα λόγια:
> είτε _ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975) Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος_
> είτε _ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975), ο Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος_.


Αγγλισμός ξαγγλισμός, είναι εξόχως βολικός. Και μου ακούγεται πιο φυσικά απ' ό,τι η μετακομματική "επεξήγηση" με το οριστικό άρθρο. Εκτός πια κι αν φτάσουμε στην (πολύ συχνότερα ακουόμενη) επεξήγηση με το διπλό ονοματεπωνυμικό οριστικό άρθρο: _ο Μιχάλης ο Στασινόπουλος_. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 29, 2014)

Αποκλείεται να βάλουμε μπροστά το όνομα; Δηλαδή:
...αφηγείται ο Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος, λογοτέχνης και αργότερα ακαδημαϊκός και ΠτΔ το 1974-75.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

sarant said:


> Έχετε άλλη καλύτερη λύση με το ονοματεπώνυμο στο τέλος;



Προσοχή με τα «μετέπειτα». Το μυθιστόρημά του _Η δίκη_ κυκλοφόρησε το 1976. 

Θα έλεγα: «ο λογοτέχνης, πανεπιστημιακός δάσκαλος και δικαστικός Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος, που εξελέγη μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών το 1968 και διετέλεσε πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας τα έτη 1974-75».

Για σύντομο:
ο λογοτέχνης, μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (από το 1968) και πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (τα έτη 1974-75) Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος

Και να προσέχουμε το σκέτο _ακαδημαϊκός_.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι ο συγγρ. του κειμένου μου είχε στο νου του την ειδικότητα του ΜΣ ως μέλους της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών όταν έγραψε "ακαδημαϊκός" αλλά με τη νεότερη σημασία της λέξης πράγματι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2014)

Themis said:


> Το κόμμα μετά την ιδιότητα και πριν από το όνομα είναι καθαρός αγγλισμός _- εκτός αν προηγείται του ονόματος το οριστικό άρθρο, _οπότε το όνομα νοείται ως επεξήγηση. Με λίγα λόγια:
> είτε _ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975) Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος_
> είτε _ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (1974-1975), ο Μιχαήλ Στασινόπουλος_.


 


Zazula said:


> Αγγλισμός ξαγγλισμός, είναι εξόχως βολικός.


 
Εγώ, Ζάζουλα, νομίζω ότι ο Θέμης έχει δίκιο. Να διατυπώσω πιο λακωνικά αυτό που εννοεί:



ιδιότητα *πριν *από το όνομα *= επιθετικός προσδιορισμός *--> χωρίς κόμμα 
ιδιότητα *μετά *το όνομα =* επεξήγηση *--> χρειάζεται κόμμα 
 
Παραδείγματα: 

ο πρώην βουλευτής και επί πολλά χρόνια υπουργός Θεόδωρος Πάγκαλος δήλωσε ...
Οι δηλώσεις του Θεόδωρου Πάγκαλου, πρώην βουλευτή και επί πολλά χρόνια υπουργού, προκάλεσαν σάλο ...


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2014)

Πιο φυσικό θα μου φαινόταν με το όνομα στην αρχή, όχι στο τέλος, αλλά αφού έχουμε περιορισμό να μπει στο τέλος το όνομα ...


----------

